# Modern Arnis International Summer Camp 2005



## Dan Anderson (Jan 20, 2005)

*Modern Arnis International Summer Camp 2005
June 16 - 19, 2005  (Thurday - Sunday)
Brevard College, Brevard, North Carolina*
Hosted by Dee Childress and Dan Anderson
_*Instructor line up*:_
  Senior Master Roland Dantes (Phillipines) - Datu Shishir Inocalla -  Datu Dieter Knuttel (Germany) -  Master At Arms Bram Frank -  Guro Robert Quinn -  Senior Master Dan Anderson
_*Special Guest Instructors*:_
  Senseis Doug Perry & Phillip Jerome - Shorin Ryu
_*Special Guest*:_ 
Robert W. Smith - noted martial arts author and authority on Chinese
martial arts.

_*Cost: *_
*$295 *_includes _food and lodging at Brevard College _(note: food and board staying at a hotel would cost at least this much.  Camp fee includes training, food and board and camp t-shirt.) _
*$195 *for commuter students (someone living in the area not staying at the college)
*$200 *spouse not training but staying with someone who is.
(activites have been arranged for spouses while training is occuring)

Registration, orientation, dinner, and training session on Thursday night.
7 training sessions each on both Friday and Saturday.
Special training session on Sunday.

Special guest instructors Doug Perry and Phillip Jerome will be going over the bo (6 foot long staff).  Practitioners of Modern Arnis will readily see how the bo relates to the 12 angles of attack and flow of Modern Arnis.  

Modern Arnis instructors will cover topics such as MA basics, sinawali boxing, classical styles within Modern Arnis, tapi-tapi, reversal techniques, Modern Arnis blade applications, and much, much more.

This camp will show the richness and diversity of application that is in the art of Modern Arnis.  This is going to be a very exciting camp.  Aside from the Modern Arnis instructors, the instruction provided by Senseis Perry and Jerome will show us how to formulate our own application of the Filipino staff art, _sibat_.  A note here: Sensei Doug Perry is one of the few karate practitioners mentioned in Robert W. Smith's most recent book, _Martial Musings_.  

Words fail to convey what a special honor it is to have Mr. Smith guest at our event.  His literary influence on the martial arts in America has long been underrated.  He has been a driving force in the early national formation of judo organizations as well as having written the first books on internal martial arts in the English language.  I will have more details forthcoming as to when he'll be there as I get them.    

A pdf file will available for download from my website, www.danandersonkarate.com within a few days.  I will be mailing hard copy flyers as well.  If you have any questions, you can email me at the above website or at dan_anderson111852@yahoo.com.  I will be happy to answer all inquiries.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson, co-host


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know the camp is shaping up nicely.  The link to the pdf flyer is up on my website.

I've had queries about one point and that is "If I don't get my deposit in, will I still be able to attend?"  The answer is yes.  The deposit is to reserve your space and give you first availability to a two person dorm room  If we sell out of the two person dorms, we will slot you in a four person dorm room so it will avail you to send in a deposit.  Two months to go.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

